# Fishing during the week



## Rshadoan (Aug 7, 2015)

I work 14 on and 14 off. Looking for a few that can fish during the week when i am off. I am new to Saltwater but not new to fishing. Looking for inshore, offshore, or buddy boating a bit farther offshore weather permitting. My boat is a 2015 Tidewater 216cc 200hp yamaha that really seems to do well on gas.

I am former military, 45 years old, dont drink or smoke. I am also new to the forum.

I live in league city not far from the Kemah Boardwalk. I am willing to drive a bit to get to the good boat ramps. Just need a few who are willing to point me in the right direction.


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

Hello, I'm available during the week. Name is Steve, send a p.m. when your ready to go. I know the bay very well and would be willing to show you a few areas to fish. Been fishing Galveston Bay over 35yrs.


----------



## funpig (Jan 8, 2013)

Im a college student and part-time employee on the weekend . Been fishing on shore , jetty and off-shore for the last 5 years . Love to fish and have lot of tackle to cover from trout to king and tuna , also i'm a fair guys with all work and expense shared . Let's me know when you can fish . I will send you a p.m shortly


----------



## Rshadoan (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for the responses, i have attempted to add a picture of my boat.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Im in! I work a rotation schedule and off 14days per month too. Both bay and offshore, have gear and experience and live pretty close to you in laporte. I try to fish weekdays exclusively! I have spots for both bay and offshore.


----------



## capnD (Jul 11, 2011)

Welcome
Have a lot of experience in and offshore. Keep me on your list if you need to fill a spot for any trip. Am very flexible and prefer weekdays. Have everything on my boat if you don't want to take yours but yours is nicer. I am up north by woodlands. Will help with whatever you need.


----------

